# Intel Pentium N3530 or Intel Celeron 1007U. which is better?



## SabarishJ (Jul 26, 2014)

I am looking to buy a 20k laptop. The options i got was Intel Pentium quad core N3530 and Intel celeron dual core 1007U. Please let me know which is best.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 27, 2014)

out of both n3530 is faster but in this budget go for 

Intel 2020m ( 3rd gen pentium dual core )

the performance is equal to 2nd generation i3 processors (2310m) and better than Amd A8 4500m


----------



## SabarishJ (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply..can you suggest some good models in this price range..


----------

